
Even Limited Nuclear War Could Cause 90M Casualties in a Few Hours - atlasunshrugged
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjwv3z/even-limited-nuclear-war-could-cause-90-million-casualties-in-a-few-hours
======
atlasunshrugged
Link to the Princeton page where most of the details for the article
originated from [https://sgs.princeton.edu/the-
lab/plan-a](https://sgs.princeton.edu/the-lab/plan-a)

